# Property: Bank valuation, Springs villas



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Has anyone recently gotten a bank valuation done in springs for any of the villas. Just curious as to what the valuations are coming out like currently...thanks.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Last one we did was Springs 2 (valued this week) - Type 4End 3bedrooms, 1794 sqft.

Sold at 1,320,000 AED, bank valued on target.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

We also did this one as well - Springs 14 - Type 4Middle. 3 rooms, 1690 SQFT.

Sold for 1,040,000 AED, awaiting valuation but will come in on that price..


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

EDIT: they are 2 bedrooms upstairs and 1 room downstairs.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's quite high for those type of villas, isn't it? I remember when we first looked at them back in 2004, Emaar was selling them at approximately AED 500,000 for the 4E. I wish I had invested in one at that time!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah they were going for peanuts in 2004. You should have bought a whole street Pamela


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

With the amount I have spent on rent in the last 6 years for living in that neighbourhood, I could've possibly paid for 2 of those houses easily! Unfortunately, I have been blessed with "bad timing" all my life!


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

marc said:


> We also did this one as well - Springs 14 - Type 4Middle. 3 rooms, 1690 SQFT.
> 
> Sold for 1,040,000 AED, awaiting valuation but will come in on that price..


Thanks...any idea what a 1E could be like?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

1E around 2.2m-2.5m quite a variation depending on location.


----------

